# 686 6" Replacement barrel



## kiwiguy (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi all, I am looking for a replacement 6" barrel for my S&W 686 .357, standard or ported. Any help would be appreciated, or a point in the right direction, and hopefully a company that can export a firearm part out of the country. Thanks, Glen :smt023


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 5, 2009)

Anybody have any ideas???


----------



## parisite (Feb 23, 2010)

Check out Clark Custom Guns in Louisiana. I think their site address is www.clarkcustomguns.com

If it is not do a search. They have been in business about 50 years and do excellent work and they specialize in Smith revolvers.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for that, I will send them an email


----------

